# Need Plastic Duck Crates



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Cajun Riviera Club is looking for 10 plastic duck crates. They need to hold 20 ducks per crate.

Any idea on who sells them?

Thanks


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Click the dogs afield icon above. Type in bird crate in the search.


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R163-001


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks!

I had shot them an email earlier asking if they had them and had not heard back from them. 

Shayne, send us 10 Poultry crates.;-)


----------



## Chris Richards (Feb 25, 2005)

Better give them a call. I have sent a couple e-mails their way recently and ended up calling after not getting responses for several days. Seems the e-mails are shooting to cyberspace.


----------



## willson (Nov 8, 2005)

www.kuhlcorp.com

They are the manufacturer and sell direct. Our club has 16 of their Coop-8. It is the best over all for ducks and pheasants.


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

here is a link to the ones we use: 

http://www.eggcartons.com/product-exec/product_id/121/nm/Game_Bird_Transportation_Coop_COOP_10


----------



## willson (Nov 8, 2005)

Coop 10 is also made by Kuhl. It is harder to clean than the Coop 8 because it has a closed floor. It's advantage is that if you stack it on top of other crates with birds in them the poop doesn't fall through on top of the birds below. We have never had any issue with this with the Coop 8 and like it better for cleaning. Coop 10 stored in a trailer without power washing first will make your trailer stink!


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

I spoke with the folks at Kuhl this morning and the Coop 8 cost just under $70 before shipping ( from New Jersey ) and the Coop 10 just under $90.


----------

